# X-Box



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Which console to get? Whats best for Forza?

Sorry but I'm a complete newbie to this.


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

360!!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

elite is now great value for money. or save a few quid and get the pro edition. elite has 120gb drive pro has 60gb. dont bother with the arcade as you get no drive and (maybe wrong on this one) no hdmi port. with todays prices though it'd be a shame not to get the elite


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just got the RROD :wall: So looking at the prices....the elite 360 is a great buy :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> Just got the RROD :wall: So looking at the prices....the elite 360 is a great buy :thumb:


sorry to go off topic, but are you a bolton fan? pm me if you are as i could use some help regarding todays match. long shot I know.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

boabym said:


> Which console to get? Whats best for Forza?
> 
> Sorry but I'm a complete newbie to this.


If your into Forza dude, there is only the 360, It's made by Microsoft Game Studios, so Isn't available for any other console.
As for differences between the 360's, All have hdmi now so it's pretty much down to the size of hard drive, your choice


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate, do you need a new console if/when that happens?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

boabym said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, do you need a new console if/when that happens?


its guaranteed for 3 years against rrod and e74 error (three red rings)


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

You can try the towel trick, usually gets you a couple of extra months play, before the serious repair is needed.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

fozzy said:


> You can try the towel trick, usually gets you a couple of extra months play, before the serious repair is needed.


only prob with that is if you get it too hot the back melts and microsoft tell you to kiss it they aint fixing it. best to get it sent off asap if it red rings.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Omg melts? you only give it 20 mins, and really if it's under warranty why would you. Although the actual fix of re-attaching the heatsink to stop the rings flashing isn't really that hard to complete, 30 mins max and your sorted.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Crystal Finish said:


> sorry to go off topic, but are you a bolton fan? pm me if you are as i could use some help regarding todays match. long shot I know.


Preston Fan :devil: What sort of help is it you require?

Rob


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

trebor127 said:


> Preston Fan :devil: What sort of help is it you require?
> 
> Rob


taking the little one to watch bolton nil play lincoln and was wondering if the east stand is still the family bit. cant get through to the reebok.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Crystal Finish said:


> its guaranteed for 3 years against rrod and e74 error (three red rings)


Yeah as above, its guranteed for 3 years but mines just out of the warrenty period :wall: But lookin at the packages you can now get i'm just going to buy a new console instead of repairing it. £199 with 4 games and additional controller :thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Crystal Finish said:


> taking the little one to watch bolton nil play lincoln and was wondering if the east stand is still the family bit. cant get through to the reebok.


Ah sorry not too sure...not been on the Reebok for years lol. Sorry
Rob


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Where's the best deal at the moment?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Try a local independent game shop.

I got an Elite and MW2 for £150


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dougster said:


> Try a local independent game shop.
> 
> I got an Elite and MW2 for £150


Thats a good price mate...what shop was that at?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That is a good price! Got my elite at the beginning of december, Elite + Forza 3 + MW2 for £199


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just found this on amazon.....http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000095443 But just tried it and it didn't deduct in the checkout :S unless i'm doing it wrong :wall:


----------

